# How high to make walls in goat's stall???



## Willow's Meadow

I might be getting some goats this summer but I don't know how to build the goat's stall. We already have a big barn so were not building barn. I am probably going to build a 10 x 10 goat stall for two goats. And then the milking area will be in a seperate part of the barn and I might build a seperate area for kidding....but not now. So what I'm wondering is how high to build the stall walls in the barn. I'll probably build them out of 2x4s or jsut slats of wood. I'm not gonig to build them from the floor to the ceiling because the ceiling is really, really high. So would 4 ft. be high enough or should it be higher or lower??? I'm probably gonig to get toggenburgs or lamanchas.

My other question is if I should put rubber stall mats in their stall. Our barn has a cement floor but I will put a good amount of shavings or straw in the stall. But should I put stall mats on top of the cemnt floor and then put the bedding on top of that??? This is what the stall mats look like: http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine/hor ... t--2219003


----------



## JessaLynn

Our stalls are 10x10 and our pen walls are 4ft high and I don't have any problems with it.Stall mats aren't needed.Just layer the floors with shavings to absorb urine and then straw over top so it keeps a dry area for them to lay on.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We built our stall walls out of pallets - worked great. We have boers & boer/mix & a kiko doe and no one has ever gotten over a pallet.
I love them because all you do is mount them, just make sure the spaces aren't too wide so that kids can slip through them.
I also love them because they are.....free LOL


----------



## Breezy-Trail

HoosierShadow- I built a pallet wall to separate my doe and kid when it was weaning.
I used a 3ft pallet but found out that it was to short, the mother jumped right over it :scratch: .
So would be better to use 4 ft pallets :shrug: .


----------



## HoosierShadow

I use 4ft pallets and none of our goats have ever been able to get over them <boer and boer crosses>.

It's hard for me to get good pics because my lenses are a bit long, but this is how we have them, and my husband nailed them together. They are taller on end like in the picture.


----------

